# Is a German Sheperd right for us?



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have been looking for a while for a puppy that will fit our family. We have a cat and a female very active farm dog. We have a very large fenced back yard. Sometimes I look outside and see the dog we have and think she could use a play mate. 

I also have two kids the youngest is 10. I went and saw some puppies last night and met the parents of the puppy. While they are huge and intimidating to look at the mother allowed us to pet her young without any problems.

I guess I am wondering about the tempement of the german sheppard. We aren't what you would call social butterflies but we occasionally have company over. The dog we currently have, while high strung is very gentle and I would trust her to be in the back yard with my kids friends without any fear. 

I have read stats that insurance companies won't insure a house with shepherds and they can sometimes be agressive. I guess that can be said about any dog who is not properly trained. But it does seem like shepherds are at the top of dog bite list I have searched on several sites. 

I guess what scares me most is having company over particularly young kids running and playing and the fear of a potential dog bite. 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Aggression is not an inherent trait in _ANY DOG_. In rare cases a dog may have aggressive tendencies /temperament due to poor breeding, abuse or lack of socialization (fear) - which is 99% the result of human, not the dog's, error. 

Unfortunately, there are a lot of people out there who adopt a GSD without doing their research. GSD's _are_ inherently intelligent and protective of their pack. Without a strong foundation in obedience training and without proper socializing - GSDs (like any other dog) can become fearful/anxious and lash out at other people and dogs - and even their owners. And as far as the bite list goes - I know more people who have been bitten by small dogs or cats than a large dog like the GSD. But who is reporting the cats?

With that being said, it is important to know that if you are going to adopt a GSD - there is an incredible amount of time that needs to be spent training these dogs. They are highly intelligent, working dogs who need tons of mental stimulation and exercise to be well balanced and happy. If you aren't willing to put in the time, maybe this breed isn't for you.

Wish you luck with your next pup, whatever you decide. Just know that if you put in the time and effort (and love) with a GSD - you will never have a more loyal companion.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

marshall said:


> I guess what scares me most is having company over particularly young kids running and playing and the fear of a potential dog bite.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


Any dog can bite. In my opinion, if your searching for something specific online, you're going to find what you want. I've read somewhere, can't remember where that golden's have a higher bite occurance than any other breed so you really have to take these "studies" with a grain a salt. 

In regards to everything else, you've come to the right place for research, learning, opinions. 

Good luck.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

with all the different "flavors" of gsd dogs out there, i feel there is one for almost every situation, but like all dogs, needs at least basic training, socialization and exercise and most importantly, needs to be part of the family not just left out in the back yard. many will talk about training and ect... and if this sounds interesting and fun you would do well. if a lot of this sounds like work, maybe not the breed for you. may want to call a local gsd rescue and talk to them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

marshall said:


> I have read stats that insurance companies won't insure a house with shepherds and they can sometimes be agressive. I guess that can be said about any dog who is not properly trained. But it does seem like shepherds are at the top of dog bite list I have searched on several sites.


This is a not just a training issue. A lot of the blame for these type of fear aggression issues can be put on the dogs genetics. 

My advice is if you're getting a German Shepherd puppy is to go with a breeder who knows what they're doing. One that has years of experience and a reputation of producing sound and stable dogs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

SukiGirl said:


> Aggression is not an inherent trait in _ANY DOG_. In rare cases a dog may have aggressive tendencies /temperament due to poor breeding, abuse or lack of socialization (fear) - which is 99% the result of human, not the dog's, error.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a lot of people out there who adopt a GSD without doing their research. GSD's _are_ inherently intelligent and protective of their pack. Without a strong foundation in obedience training and without proper socializing - GSDs (like any other dog) can become fearful/anxious and lash out at other people and dogs - and even their owners. And as far as the bite list goes - I know more people who have been bitten by small dogs or cats than a large dog like the GSD. But who is reporting the cats?
> 
> ...


Lots of good stuff here from SukiGirl!
You know, I like dogs in general but I can tell you HONESTLY after being around GSDs for almost 40 years plus having one as a kid I personally have never had an aggressive one and when asked I usually suggest a GSD - especially if it is for a family.
_Some of the secrets:_
proper breeding - proper training - socialization, socialization, socialization, exercise, and stimulation.
Before you decide on a puppy, do your homework! You'll find plenty of advice on how to make the correct choices right here - ask questions!
Good Luck


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

EJQ said:


> Lots of good stuff here from SukiGirl!


Thank you! I love my girl - but I know how much work it can be to get them to understand what it is _you want them to be. But the reward is their love and respect, and you can't get any better than that!_


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Aggression is highly sought after in some bloodlines... Just saying... You can't make a protection or police/mwd without aggression


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the question is is your household right for a GSD?
with lots of training and socializing you're going to be fine.
invite lots of people to visit and you shouldn't have a problem
with your dog and people visiting. "think ahead to stay ahead".
train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are looking for a dog that can be left alone with kids in the back yard from the beginning, then definitely, a German Shepherd is not for you. 

They are slow to mature, they go through a very bitey phase as puppies (lasts until they are at least 6 months old) and they need to be supervised at all times around kids when they are young. Not because they may bite, but they have a tendency to jump on and knock kids over, and if you do not know how to handle this (and visiting kids probably don't) then you will have a problem.

German Shepherds make excellent family dogs, but a lot of work and time needs to be put into them in order for them to become that. The work needs to be done by the adults. 

If you do decide this is something you are willing to take on, then do yourself a favor and research a reputable breeder who has good dogs with good temperaments. Part of the bad reputation that GSDs have is because of the nervy, unstable dogs that many bad breeders turn out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Obviously the end decision is yours. I agree with alot of the advice given above.

Question, were you intimidated by the puppies? Not sure I got that part of your post.

These dogs don't come trained, they need socialization and while they can make tremendous family dogs, it does pay to research , look around, find a breeder who is knowledgeable and can match a puppy to your lifestyle , wants and don't wants


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd say the first year is A LOT of work, but well worth it.

I grew up with Labs and have my first GSD now. It's like night and day. Both are great dogs, but couldn't be more different. GSD's require so much more work. All dogs should have some basic training and socializing, but GSD's really need a lot of it. 

She's almost 5 months. I won't lie - when I first got her there were tears on more than one occasion.  The jumping, the biting, a bit of separation anxiety (they bond SO strongly with their families), but we're slowly getting through all this stuff. 

I've had to do a lot of work with her and still sometimes I hope it was enough. You really can't be lazy with the socializing, even if you think the pup is ok with something, you still have to keep at it. They change a lot during the first few months.

I was watching my pup curled up on the floor next to me last night and thought I just couldn't imagine not having her now. I can't begin to tell you how much I love her.

My advice would be, don't look at puppies just yet. It's too hard to not fall in love with them. Do your homework. There are showline GSD's and Working Line GSD's. Generally speaking (this is not a firm rule), SL's are more prone to health problems, WL are typically a bit healthier, but have high drives and are stronger temperaments.

REALLY - do your homework first. Find a reputable breeder with full health guarantees on their dogs. I like to see some titles. Not that it automatically means you have a better dog, but it shows they are able to work. Go see the kennel, is it clean? I prefer smaller breeders who have one or two litters a year.

DEFINITELY get into a puppy class and then at least one obedience class right away. This is one of the single best investments I've made for my pup. I was a bit intimidated by my pup at first too, they can be a bit overwhelming if it's your first and you aren't used to how hard they play etc. They seem to do everything 100%, with a lot of gusto, good or bad. But I can tell you, now that I've got the first one under my belt, I think if I ever got another I'd be feeling a lot more confident. The first couple of weeks were really challenging, but before too long your pup will be settling down and all of a sudden you're thinking 'man, I have the best dog in the world'


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my GSD when I was 9 months pregnant had a 2 year old as well as another GSD 5 months old or so. I've never had an issue with biting or jumping because from the moment she came home she was taught those were not acceptable forms of behavior. One of the things Puppies of all kinds like most is playing. The second she put her teeth on me or jumped, I stood and turned my back on her for a few minutes and then would play with her again and repeat the process. She learned quickly that playtime stopped if she used her teeth or jumped and has not done it since.
The only time she has ever knocked my son over was when they were both running together, he fell behind and she turned to check on him and he crashed right into her. But that was not an action done on purpose on her part.
IMO, as long as you feel confident in the amount of time you can spend with your new GSD pup in the training and socialization aspects, making sure you are praising the right behaviors and reprimanding the wrong you can have an amazing addition to your family.
I, personally, will never own another breed of dog, the GSD blends with our family effortlessly and is the right fit for us.
Talk with breeders figure out if the fit is right for you and if your up to the time the puppy will need from you to be the best dog it can be 

As far as the dog biting goes: Any dog can bite. To be honest, small dogs bite more then the large breeds. It is just they go unreported due to the fact that they don't break the skin or cause serious damage. However, a bite is a bite no matter the breed, because one can cause significant damage and the other doesn't, does not make the small breed "ok" to bite and does not make large breeds more aggressive. 

It also doesn't help the GSD breed when you do look up dog bite info and they show a police GSD or Military one with it's teeth showing or doing bite work. This is what they have been trained to do.

It is also important to understand that many human behaviors greatly factor into bite scenarios. So it is important to educate yourself and children who will be around a new puppy or dog what is ok to do and what is not. Teaching what can trigger aggressive behavior and knowing how to avoid it is essential.

I had my children feed Bella from the time she got home, so she understood that they are alpha to her. She smelled them on her food and at any time they were allowed to go and pick up her bowl and move it, because it was their right to do so. So we've never had food aggression. My children have never been allowed to tug, pull or yank the dog, which showed her they are not play things and not something she can dominate.

So, again, training is so important with a GSD puppy. Make sure your ready for the commitment


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

marshall said:


> Sometimes I look outside and see the dog we have and think she could use a play mate.


Bringing a puppy into a home with the hope that the puppy will be or grow up to be a good playmate for the current resident dog is never a good idea. It often isn't as simple as just bringing in another dog. Sometimes there are personality conflicts and play style conflicts that make living with two dogs very problematic, and you could easily end up with two dogs that don't like each other and need to be kept separate. 

I think the German Shepherd Dog makes a wonderful family companion. I was raised with the breed and I have raised my two sons with the breed as well. But (and this is a very, very big "but") it takes a huge amount of effort to get that kind of family companion. This is a breed that must be trained in an on-going way throughout the dog's life. A 6-week puppy class at Petsmart and calling it good will not be enough. The exercise needs are huge. Having a big back yard won't cut it. You'll have to be out walking in the rain and the cold and the heat. That is every day, not just on weekends. 

The reward is living with the most incredible dog and having a bond that is almost telepathic. But it takes a lot of work. It is that work component that trips a lot of new-to-the-breed owners up. 
Sheilah


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone, thank you very much for taking the time to respond. We took a family vote this morning and decided to go with a GSD. We will get first pick from the litter and our family is really excited.


We understand there is alot of work involved and the whole family is committed to training and socializing the puppy. Their is so much information here that I have spent hours researching as well as watching youtube videos. Definately different than some of the dogs I have had in the past but I think we are all ready for the challenge.


When I met the parents of the puppies, I was a little intimidated. The father is 125 lbs and the mother was 75 - 85 lbs. The family we are getting it from are really nice folks who seemed to live their life around their dogs. This is the third litter from the mother in three years. Both parents live on site and they are both family dogs. 


I have had a husky "very independent by nature" a dalmation, my current dog is a great pyreneese. I have also had a sheep dog and an irish setter. So while the Shepherd is definately its own breed, I think it will get lots of love and care in our house hold. 


We will start a training class as soon as one comes available and I will constantly be referring to this forum and all the nice folks here to help fill in any gaps. My children are always looking for an excuse to have more kids come over so I think the puppy will get a lot of socialization from that. As well as we are going to start having more people drop by just to help with socialization. 

Again thank you all for your honest help. I have always wanted a shepherd and now I will finally get my wish. We are looking very forward to our new family member.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you should slow down a bit. It takes a lot of time to find the right breeder. This breed is plagued by health and temperament problems so it's very important to find a breeder who gets their dogs hips and elbows OFA'd (this is very, very important). Also, you should research what lines of GSDs fit your lifestyle and find a breeder who either shows or works their dogs. A good breeder will also match you to the right dog in the litter- this is also important especially since this is your first GSD, the breeder will help select a dog that matches your lifestyle.
Please do some more research on responsible breeding before deciding.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for your posting. I was not able to put a down payment for the pup last night. Maybe it is a sign to slow down as you suggest? All I am looking for is a good family dog. We went to the pound this past week and they rarely get puppies let alone full blooded pups. 

With all the health issues and extreme training I am surprised this is such a popular breed. I_love_my_mikko set me off to do a search on health issues particularly hips and elbows. I can say I am having second thoughts today after reading about all the potential problems 

The parents of the puppies played with each other alot, never seeming to run out of energy the whole 45 minutes I was there except when the owner ran us out so mama could feed her young. Both parents looked totally healthy, showed no aggression and ran like the wind. 

But now I sort of scared to pull the trigger on what could perhaps be a wonderful pet? I don't have the money to toss out for a cream of the crop shepherd. I sure wish I did and I sure would if I could, but I just don't. Then I think of what the price of surgery cost and 

So as I take my time deciding the litter is disappearing in front of my eyes. Even if I got a pup from a parent who had all the hip testing and such, that still don't guarantee my pup would be 100% from what I gather. Just increased the odds it will have a better chance of no troubles. Sort of like every family has a black sheep. I can say I am confused as to what to do.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

marshall said:


> Thanks for your posting. I was not able to put a down payment for the pup last night. Maybe it is a sign to slow down as you suggest? All I am looking for is a good family dog. We went to the pound this past week and they rarely get puppies let alone full blooded pups.
> 
> With all the health issues and extreme training I am surprised this is such a popular breed. I_love_my_mikko set me off to do a search on health issues particularly hips and elbows. I can say I am having second thoughts today after reading about all the potential problems
> 
> ...


I would suggest waiting a little longer. Save up, look for a good breeder. By the time you find a responsible breeder who you are REALLY dedicated to buying from, you will likely have enough for the pup  Working lines can go as low as $1200, from what I've seen. I myself have been saving up slowly for my next shepherd, not necessarily because I have to. But because I have been taking my time to find the right breeder, prepare my home, etc. I also have other things I need to pay for, so I settled to putting aside a certain amount of $$ from each check I get for the puppy. I will be able to buy by June 
Another thing you need to take into account is that what you may not spend upfront in buying a shepherd who is not from a reputable breeder, you will likely make up for in extra training, health issues, etc.

Now, a reputable breeder will not just have hips/elbows certified (though health testing in general is something very important... They are stacking the odds in your favor to have a healthy pup). They will also have the temperaments of their dogs PROVEN to be suitable for the breed. Often this means titling, since a 3rd neutral party needs to be the one judging the temperament.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's no "all of the health issues" and "extreme" training.
you buy from a reputable breeder and that minimizes
the health issues. you should train any dog you get.
there's nothing extreme in training a GSD. GSD's are vesatile,
highly trainable and easy to train. they can learn to do a lot
of things. if i had children i would only get a puppy no matter
what breed.



marshall said:


> Thanks for your posting. I was not able to put a down payment for the pup last night. Maybe it is a sign to slow down as you suggest? All I am looking for is a good family dog. We went to the pound this past week and they rarely get puppies let alone full blooded pups.
> 
> >>>> With all the health issues and extreme training I am surprised this is such a popular breed. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

I took everyones advice and purchased a GSD from a very reputable breeder. I feel really good about our decision to wait. And if it were not for you nice folks here I would have gotten the first puppy I inquired about. Thank you very much for your help and wish me lots of luck.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I don't have the money to toss out for a cream of the crop shepherd.





> I took everyones advice and purchased a GSD from a very reputable breeder.


I'm confused as these two posts seem at odds with each other??
In 24hrs. you went from not having the money for a well-bred Shepherd (and not really knowing what a good breeder consists of?) to having bought one from a "reputable breeder".
May I inquire as to how you located this breeder, do you have a pedigree for the puppy?


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

It just sort of fell together. I found a breeder a few hundred miles away. They took plastic and that addressed a lot of my money issues for the moment. Without a doubt even though I paid more for the litter I believe I got a way better buy and extremely good quality pup. I am so excited. Nothing ever seems to go as planned but such as life.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

It just sort of fell together. I found a breeder a few hundred miles away. They took plastic and that addressed a lot of my money issues for the moment. Without a doubt even though I paid more for the litter I believe I got a way better buy and extremely good quality pup. I am so excited. Nothing ever seems to go as planned but such as life.

The pup I am getting has hip and elbow guarantee, which after reading you guys post seemed extremely important. The pup is 9 weeks old and is crate trained and has learned to sit already. It comes with 6 free training sessions held on the weekends. It has AKC full registration. One of his litter mates went to the sherrifs dept, one is going to be used as a seeing eye dog. Something about OFA?


The mother comes from germany with a v rating. There are tons of champions from the blood line. They also have been wormed and have there shots. I just felt connected with the seller and just have a real good feeling I am getting a great quality puppy. Also he gave me a site to the dogs pedigree. 

So even though I don't know a ton about the shepherd and have a lot to learn. I am getting the puppy tonight and am very excited. And will be back here with many more questions as our family gets familiar with the GSD.

Thanks once again for everyone's help. I think you saved me from making a potentially big mistake on the first pup I inquired about.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy! Be prepared for four months of biting and be aware that as a herding breed, your pup may be very tempted to chase little kids and nip at them. So always supervise and keep your dog under control if kids are around.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Castlemaid, I got my current pup from a huge rancher. Her parents were cattle herding dogs. It is funny because when you run, she runs also also, that chasing and steering it seems is just built in. It is funny because when I am on my riding mower she stays on my left side behind the mower and follows me every step. You can definitely tell she is a herding dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

For safety's sake, I think it would be a better idea to not have the pup out while you're on the riding mower. Just me and my worrying chipping in.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My main advice is just socialization and training. I adopted a 3 yr old GSD that was not trained or socialized and I knew this when I got him. You can see the difference in one that is and isnt. My boy was super agressive to men he was never around men and is skiddish to anything new. Take your puppy everywhere new suffaces rock, concrete, mulch, carpet, anything. Take him every where to see adults/kids of all ages, sexes and races. Let him hear different sounds car horns, gun shots. My dog jumped back when he was peeing his leg hit a metal sign and it made a sound. He has taken a lot of work to turn around than it would have been if I had had him since he was a pup. Train now and avoid problems later.

You should get into learning about clicker training it is a great tool.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

My current pup is 4. She just has a way of following me like it or not. I don't let her go where it is dangerous or anything. Just one of the traits of the breed, she just stays by my side. If I go around anywhere that is dangerous I would put her up. But she likes to follow and I think she feels like she is working with me. She was gotten from a big working cattle ranch. She always stays on my left side and all we have is lots of grass and no rocks or anything. I use hand signals to tell her to stay back while turning and she always does as directed.

I am always 100% aware of her when I am mowing, she stays in my fenced back yard, while the other acreage I mow without her. It does slow me down quite abit, but she has fun. I will not do anything that will jepardize either dog. Just something she started doing and I have allowed. I will probably stop letting her follow me like that when the new put arrives because with two pups I would not feel comfortable doing it like that any more. It is probably a dumb thing to do in the first place, but it is something she has always done.


Thanks for the great advice. I orderd a clicker today after watching an youtube video. I can't believe how much this pup could do at three months old. That is great advice about socializing, I plan to do lots of people and pet interacting. I hadn't given much thought about surfaces. But I can definately see how that could be helpful and make a well rounded companion. For the next 7 weeks until the puppy arrives it is going to be like I am back in college again. I am taking notes as I go along from all the good information I find. Because like you say train now and avoid problems later. 



I am currently looking for a good training video. I got the number from my vet for a guy who is a local trainer and I plan to use the trainer as soon as I can. Thanks for your suggestions and help getting me off to a great start.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm confused, are you getting a second pup?

My 5 month old follows me everywhere too (not unusual for this breed), which is why I crate her if I'm going to be doing something where she could potentially get into trouble.


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes I am getting a new puppy in 7 weeks, it will be a male GSD. I have definately made up my mind on which litter I am going to get. Now I am just waiting and learnng about the breed and what I can do to better his chances of coming to our family.


I think I am done with this subject, there are tons and tons of new questions I am running over in my head and new traing techniques I am learing daily.


I have always approached dogs as a owner/pet relationship and never really put much thought into how they process information. 


My only demands are don't be destructive or bite, sit when ask, come when called, leash walk properly, don't jump and have good manners around people. My older 4 year old dog does all the above and she is super.


Watching this forum and youtube, I have learned there is so much more this dog is capable of doing and almost needs to do to make them into a well adjusted dog because of their intelligence. So I am going to keep him active with learing new stuff and challenging him daily. Different than the female I have but the end results I just want a well rounded family dog.


Anyway thanks for all the help with this topic, I think I have gotten lots of good answers that helped me out alot to confirm this is the breed I am getting. I will soon open up new questions or research others on, biting, crating, food, snacks, training methods, barking.... So much to learn but it is all good. I thank you all for your help. On to the next topic. thanks again


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is some great training videos watch them all.
Dog training explained - YouTube

Heres his website
Training Positive ? Complete Dog Training Tutorials


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the statement about SL's is self opinonated and unfounded.




blackshep said:


> I'd say the first year is A LOT of work, but well worth it.
> 
> I grew up with Labs and have my first GSD now. It's like night and day. Both are great dogs, but couldn't be more different. GSD's require so much more work. All dogs should have some basic training and socializing, but GSD's really need a lot of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What line of dog are you getting? Can you post the parents' pedigrees?


----------

